# الفرق بين auto-cad وsolid work



## ابو مآب (21 يونيو 2008)

:16:السلام عليكم :::::::::::
ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء المختصين بافادتي بمقارنة عامة بين برنامج الاتوكاد وsolid work


----------



## سالم المصري (19 أغسطس 2008)

الاوتوكاد برنامج عملي جدا للرسم التنائي، و لجميع المجالات الهندسية، أما الثاني فهو متخصص للرسم الثلاثي الأبعاد، و بخاصة للتصميم الميكانيكي مثل قطع الغيار للمكائن و أجزائها. 

Solidworks is largely a software program used for Mechanical design work such as manufactured parts and assemblies. It's a great 3D design tool.

AutoCAD is a great 2D design tool and is used in a great number of industries. 

Solidworks: Great 3D design tool. Weakness: Likely not a great choice if you do work in Civil Design or Architecture.

AutoCAD: The king of 2D drawing. Weakness: Average at 3D work, at least compared to a program like Solidworks


----------



## سالم المصري (19 أغسطس 2008)

شاهد فيديو عن أعمال الــSOLIDWORKS في الرابط التــالــي:

- في إنتاج الساعات:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PYaElFgB3A

- شرح لبساطة استخدام البرنامج بالبعد الثالث، تمرين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFvKarN7Xjo&feature=related


----------

